# brake shoe self adjusting?



## superflyrolla (Jan 26, 2005)

No one on my toyota forums seems to know an answer to this so I guess I'll try you guys. I just replaced my drum shoes but the ebrake seems really weak and I'm not sure the self adjuster is tight enough. I had to make the self adjuster as loose as possible to get the drum back on after replacing the shoes. How long does it normally take for the self adjuster to tighten back up again? I know you can tighten it from the back through a little hole but its extremely difficult to get to on my car.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

superflyrolla said:


> No one on my toyota forums seems to know an answer to this so I guess I'll try you guys. I just replaced my drum shoes but the ebrake seems really weak and I'm not sure the self adjuster is tight enough. I had to make the self adjuster as loose as possible to get the drum back on after replacing the shoes. How long does it normally take for the self adjuster to tighten back up again? I know you can tighten it from the back through a little hole but its extremely difficult to get to on my car.


It really depends on the mechanism of the self adjuster. Many of them adjust themselves (tighten) when you apply the brakes while going in reverse. Others will adjust themselves if you park the car and pump the brakes.

If you think it's just your e-brake, you can also tighten the e-brake cable adjuster nut, which is usually on your e-brake lever in the center console in your car.


----------

